# Need Justice - Fake Vomit



## FrankZ (Jun 22, 2015)

I understand this is the drivers forum, but I really need your help because I am a customer who just got charged $200 for vomit that is totally fake!

I was drunk on Thursday night and slept through most of the ride. I did threw up once out of the window when the car stopped during the ride. But I swear I did not vomit in the car. Shortly after I got home I saw an email jacking up my fare for $200 cleaning charge. When I complained, customer service sent me a photo of the "vomit" on the rear seat that looked like mustard and clearly not mine. I knew it for sure because most of the "vomit" was on the seat I was sitting in for the whole ride and I wouldn't be able to vomit on the seat without vomitting all over myself and my shirt and pants are still clean.

What should I do? I have asked for the original picture that would show the time and place it was taken. I am sure most of you on this forum are honest workers trying to earn a living. Well, I am, too, and we need some justice here.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Just maybe he selected the wrong trip history. It may be a true story but possibly wrong ride. They should be able to match the rider and time of pick up and drop off. Good Luck


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Backdash said:


>


^^^
LOL!!!! Leave it to the Germans and their scatological sense of humor. 
Even though it's packed in the USA, can you imagine the port of entry with a 40 gallon drum of this stuff labeled "vomit"?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> I understand this is the drivers forum, but I really need your help because I am a customer who just got charged $200 for vomit that is totally fake!
> 
> I was drunk on Thursday night and slept through most of the ride. I did threw up once out of the window when the car stopped during the ride. But I swear I did not vomit in the car. Shortly after I got home I saw an email jacking up my fare for $200 cleaning charge. When I complained, customer service sent me a photo of the "vomit" on the rear seat that looked like mustard and clearly not mine. I knew it for sure because most of the "vomit" was on the seat I was sitting in for the whole ride and I wouldn't be able to vomit on the seat without vomitting all over myself and my shirt and pants are still clean.
> 
> What should I do? I have asked for the original picture that would show the time and place it was taken. I am sure most of you on this forum are honest workers trying to earn a living. Well, I am, too, and we need some justice here.


Post the pic here.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Post the pic here.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

FrankZ said:


>


Hmmmm... looks staged.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. Not only do the CSR's not READ our emails....they must not look at the pics very closely either. That is DEFINITELY staged! There aren't even any CHUNKS in it! 

_(It even looks like something that might even be GOOD for leather...like a leather conditioner. Anyone have leather conditioner that looks like this?)_


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wow. Not only do the CSR's not READ our emails....they must not look at the pics very closely either. That is DEFINITELY staged! There aren't even any CHUNKS in it!


^^^
But it is kinda foamy.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Seems $200 is pretty high for something that the driver can clean up and get done within 20 minutes. I would google the photo to see if it was snagged from the internet. This was a topic a few months ago about someone using a photo of throwup that he put on here(?) and dude on Reddit used it for himself to collect $250.

You did put yourself in this situation by being an upchucker! Did it get on his windows and cars and got pissed at you?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

That's fake. Looks like mustard.

The splash pattern is inconsistent with vomit and its too thick, lack of stomach acid and other thiner fluids.

I can make better vomit with cat food.

Call your credit company and do a back charge.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 22, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Seems $200 is pretty high for something that the driver can clean up and get done within 20 minutes. I would google the photo to see if it was snagged from the internet. This was a topic a few months ago about someone using a photo of throwup that he put on here(?) and dude on Reddit used it for himself to collect $250.
> 
> You did put yourself in this situation by being an upchucker! Did it get on his windows and cars and got pissed at you?


When I threw up out of the window, it splashed onto the side of the car. He poured some bottled water and cleaned it all up in a few seconds. I tipped him $50 for doing that!


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> When I threw up out of the window, it splashed onto the side of the car. He poured some bottled water and cleaned it all up in a few seconds. I tipped him $50 for doing that!


It's totally fake and guess what? You're most likely out $300 for the entire thing plus your fare.

Unless the #UberGods are feeling generous.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Call your credit company.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FrankZ your not the first Pax to experience a bogus cleaning fee charge.

*Funny as hell. I posted a puke picture in some old thread. Today some driver got $200 for it*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/funn...hread-today-some-driver-got-200-for-it.15927/


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Call your credit company.


I agree. I believe you can dispute it with your CC company. You sound sincere to me. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah that's not throw up...i get drunk and puke all the time, that's not close to what it looks like...unless all u had was chick peas for like 3 days straight...this is what vomit looks like

LOL this is funny as hell, sorry OP hope you get your money back...but probably won't, you see, Uber ****s both the drivers and the riders...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> I understand this is the drivers forum, but I really need your help because I am a customer who just got charged $200 for vomit that is totally fake!
> 
> I was drunk on Thursday night and slept through most of the ride. I did threw up once out of the window when the car stopped during the ride. But I swear I did not vomit in the car. Shortly after I got home I saw an email jacking up my fare for $200 cleaning charge. When I complained, customer service sent me a photo of the "vomit" on the rear seat that looked like mustard and clearly not mine. I knew it for sure because most of the "vomit" was on the seat I was sitting in for the whole ride and I wouldn't be able to vomit on the seat without vomitting all over myself and my shirt and pants are still clean.
> 
> What should I do? I have asked for the original picture that would show the time and place it was taken. I am sure most of you on this forum are honest workers trying to earn a living. Well, I am, too, and we need some justice here.


You should have been charged an extra $100 for being drunk and falling asleep (passing out!) itself. Suck up the other $100 and learn how to handle yourself. BTW, what did you rate the driver that had to put up with your a**?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh My said:


> You should have been charged an extra $100 for being drunk and falling asleep (passing out!) itself. Suck up the other $100 and learn how to handle yourself. BTW, what did you rate the driver that had to put up with your a**?


^^^
Awwwww....


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


>


Funny.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

No sympathy for the OP. How about you grow up and stop getting so drunk you vomit like a high schooler.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Chicken curry or mustard looks wiped on she most likely sat passenger rear and would've stuck head out window instead of that direction imo


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice Pix. I'm escalating this issue and asking UBER to give substantiation of the charge. Interested to see what their reply is.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

pic looks fake as hell if that is the one.(staged by driver)
$50 you gave on top is fair enough if its only wiped with a simple bottle of water on the outside of vehicle.
you on the other hand should learn not to throw up in or on commercially driven cars including uberx.
you effect people who serve you negatively and cause them to suffer.
hope you get you money back if all this you posted is true and hope you learned a lesson.
a lot of times cabbies arent get paid for people puking in their cars simply because those customers dont have anythingelse on them moneywise.
people like you cause trauma and hardship to drivers who are trying to make a living.you ruin their shifts ,moods and manners towards the next customer.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fake as heeeeeell. The majority of level 1 CSRs are mediocre at best, totally idiotic at worst, when it comes to cleaning fees. Dispute it, get it escalated, you should have no problems getting that refunded.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Even paying with a Bank card or Debit you should be able to get the charge reversed. 
Even my crappy bank gave got my money back on a crappy egg steamer for about 50 bux.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, you can most likely get this resolved. 

There is a larger issue here. Why do you drink so much you pass out in a Uber or a cab?
You have a problem you need to resolve before it ruins your life. 

One thing an Uber or cab driver sees daily, the devastating effect alcohol has on people. 
I don't know about you other drivers, but driving an Uber has made me all but quit alcohol. 

I will drink a couple of beers now days, but no more than that. I space every beer out by an hour so my body has time to process the alcohol. I have totally stopped drinking hard alcohol after driving an Uber for a while. 

Last night I picked up from a business party in a gated community. The PAX was plastered. She told me she had to send her husband home because he was too drunk to be in public. If she considered him too drunk to be in public, he must have been a real mess. 

Forget AA, have people with alcohol problems drive an Uber for a couple of months. If that does not sober them up, they are a lost cause.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FrankZ said:


>


Looks fake


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

FrankZ said:


> I understand this is the drivers forum, but I really need your help because I am a customer who just got charged $200 for vomit that is totally fake!
> 
> I was drunk on Thursday night and slept through most of the ride. *I did threw up once out of the window when the car stopped during the ride. But I swear I did not vomit in the car.* Shortly after I got home I saw an email jacking up my fare for $200 cleaning charge. When I complained, customer service sent me a photo of the "vomit" on the rear seat that looked like mustard and clearly not mine. I knew it for sure because most of the "vomit" was on the seat I was sitting in for the whole ride and I wouldn't be able to vomit on the seat without vomitting all over myself and my shirt and pants are still clean.
> 
> What should I do? I have asked for the original picture that would show the time and place it was taken. I am sure most of you on this forum are honest workers trying to earn a living. Well, I am, too, and we need some justice here.


So, let me get this straight...

You did throw up, out the window, while at a stop light.

I rarely drink. I literally don't understand how so many people binge drink, then get sick. Where is your self control?

If driver staged this, I agree that it's total BS. However, he couldn't have picked a better person to take advantage of.

You were borderline black-out drunk, hanging out dude's window puking. But, you swear you didn't throw up _in the car.
_
I'm sorry dude. I just have no sympathy for you. I might be the only one. It would have pissed me off to even have a mess like you in my car. You should still be charged a fee for puking on the outside of his car, IMO. There's no way it didn't get on the paint if you puked out the window. He would have to stop, get car wash, lost time, lost $$$. Puke is pretty acidic.

Just because you can take Uber, doesn't mean you have to be a basketcase.

Moral of this story? Have some self control. Stop binge drinking and puking (even if it's not _in the car).
_
I hate transporting drunks.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, and FWIW, I hope they stick it to you, and you don't get the money back. Not because it's right, or because driver conduct is fair, just because of the lesson it might teach you. 

Stop getting trashed and puking.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> I understand this is the drivers forum, but I really need your help because I am a customer who just got charged $200 for vomit that is totally fake!
> 
> I was drunk on Thursday night and slept through most of the ride. I did threw up once out of the window when the car stopped during the ride. But I swear I did not vomit in the car. Shortly after I got home I saw an email jacking up my fare for $200 cleaning charge. When I complained, customer service sent me a photo of the "vomit" on the rear seat that looked like mustard and clearly not mine. I knew it for sure because most of the "vomit" was on the seat I was sitting in for the whole ride and I wouldn't be able to vomit on the seat without vomitting all over myself and my shirt and pants are still clean.
> 
> What should I do? I have asked for the original picture that would show the time and place it was taken. I am sure most of you on this forum are honest workers trying to earn a living. Well, I am, too, and we need some justice here.


You admit that you vomited and that you were unconscious.

I'd say you'd have little chance of winning a small claims court suit, so pay the $200 and move on.


----------



## karachi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah I agree, man up and take your punishment like a man!!! (Or woman as the case may be). Your kind, (drunk entitled millinial drunks) piss me off. Go cry me a river you lousy drunk. I would maybe give you some leeway if you had the driver pull over and gotten all that nastiness on the street. Had it been me, I would have screwed you in a similar way!! Hey, what's fair is fair. If even one drop of your putrid biohazardous vomit touches my car, I am doing everything in my power to collect my "fair tip".

Scratch this one up as one of life's clear lessons: Drinking in excess will eventually cost me money and hardship!!!!


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

FrankZ said:


>


That does look pretty fake. I'd believe it for diarrhea but not puke. And what is with the napkin? Whose going to use that to clean puke.


----------

